
Cultural change happens via replacement, not via updating of beliefs - awinter-py
https://twitter.com/asr_journal/status/1269355902894616578
======
awinter-py
heard the same claim from a senior eng I work with who had lived through
cultural change at work

this is reason 1 million that careful hiring super matters

this isn't 'culture fit' as punchline ('will you drink beers with us'), it's
'will you conform to our norms re code quality + testing'

------
memexy
> “Science advances one funeral at a time.” ― Max Planck

